# How to start my own website



## sactown024 (Aug 8, 2012)

This could be way to general of a post but i just wanted to know if there is anyone that has a reconmondation of someone to use to build me a website. Is there a photography specific company that will do it? I tried googleing it but all i came up with was cheesy "free website" ads. I figured there must be companys out there that build small buisness web pages, anyone know of one?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 8, 2012)

There's *millions *of outfits that will build & host a website.  Many people use GoDaddy.  I have mine built & hosted locally, though.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Aug 8, 2012)

Your wanting someone else to build the site for you? or are you looking for a template that is eas to use for you to build it yourself. I use zenfolio, Others use Wix and there are severeal other somewhat easy to use sites to build your own site.


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 8, 2012)

Don't use godaddy hosting.


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 8, 2012)

I've started using Wix since they finally incorporated HTML5 instead of flash.


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 8, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> I've started using Wix since they finally incorporated HTML5 instead of flash.



OH WOW

It only took them forever and a day.


----------



## sactown024 (Aug 8, 2012)

I went to Godaddy.com and all i see is a way to register your domain name. I was looking for a company that would build me my website and allow me to access it and add/remove things or tell them what to add/remove.

not really sure what godaddy.com does


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 8, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> I went to Godaddy.com and all i see is a way to register your domain name. I was looking for a company that would build me my website and allow me to access it and add/remove things or tell them what to add/remove.
> 
> not really sure what godaddy.com does



They're a Domain registrar. Meaning you can purchase and renew your domain with them. That's ALL I suggest you do with Godaddy. They DO offer website creation but it's awful at best. 

I would suggest you get a designer and developer and have your website made by them, but that can often be costly if you don't know the people I do.  

As others have said, Zenfolio, or Smugmug can host websites/portfolios on your own domain for a reasonable price, but you won't have the customization of a designed and coded site (meaning your website is going to look pretty similar to someone elses).


----------



## Orrin (Aug 9, 2012)

I set up my web site a long time ago, before the existance of photo hosting sites and GUI web design programs.  I got a domain and some web space from a local firm on Long Island (now LIWebTech), got some books and learned HTML.  Now I have complete control of the site and it's content.  Later I learned a little PHP programing so that the HTML page is generated when accessed, thus providing aditional security for my photos and other information.


----------



## JDFlood (Aug 10, 2012)

I can recommend BlueHosts. I host mine there. Inexpensive, outstanding customer service. I built mine with their free tools... Surprisingly easy... Even if you want to sell stuff. You buy a credit card modual, and a shopping basket module. The free tools are Concrete5 among other, and they list a number of consultants that can build it. But if you are skilled enough to take good photos and have a workflow, then you are skilled enough to build a web site. BlueHosts, backs up you site, you can upgrade, restore,  etc. it took me about eight hours to figure out what to do, create my web site and put it's basics in place. If you want to create a commercial site... You will be sooooo much more in control of your life if you build it yourself! And cheaper. You do not need to learn HTML... All tools are simple.


----------



## Vortex421 (Aug 14, 2012)

Now while I have not yet established a photo gallery, I have gone and continue to go through GoDaddy.  Contrary to some beliefs, they do more than just web domain purchasing - they can handle hosting as well.  If you have just a smidge of know-how, or access to someone who does, you can set up any number of CMS (Content Management System) solutions through GoDaddy free.  If they don't have it, you can probably get it set up with a bit more work.

Just my two cents... I've been with them for about a year now without incident or issue.  It's not overly expensive and I handle everything myself.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 14, 2012)

Regardless of who does your hosting, make_ damn_ sure of one thing... YOUR name is on the domain name account.  Not just the yahoo you hired, but YOURS as well.

Reason being, if the yahoo you hire dies, quits, changes career, or even just doesn't care, YOU cannot access your own domain name without the yahoo getting involved.  And if the yahoo can't / won't get involved, you could end up losing your domain name.


----------



## Tee (Aug 14, 2012)

I know a good amount of photographers who are using www.livebooks.com.  They offer predesigned templates (which are pretty sharp looking) or customized designs.  The sites also translate for iPad/iPhone and scale for various size monitors.   

I'm with SmugMug (with the customized site option) who is partnered with GoDaddy for custom url names.  It's ok if you're only looking to have an online outlet to share photos with people (which is what I currently do).  My domain name runs out next month and I do not plan on continuing with either SmugMug or GoDaddy.  Neither of them did anything wrong.  In fact, I haven't had any issues with them.  It's just...SmugMug is kinda cheesy.  It's a good start if you need the basics.  But if you're looking to add on in the future, SmugMug is not the place to begin.


----------



## jaicatalano (Aug 14, 2012)

My new site is on WP but that is a lot to learn if you are new to sites. Weebly is amazingly easy to use and even if you are blonde like, once you get past the smoke from working the brain, you will have a good looking site.


----------



## bfleeson (Aug 20, 2012)

To get a designer, or not get a designer, that is the question!

If you get a designer in, then you have to keep prodding them to get the work done, and keep on top of the project to make sure that the end result resembles something like what you want.
Also be careful as designers tend to want to make websites more complex than they need to be.

If you don't have a designer then you will need a web site building program. There a loads of these on the market. My preference is for XSitePro -> Website Design Software (XSitePro) 
It is fast easy and creates websites with great SEO ( search engine optimization ), so customer can find you on Google and all.

However, if you are busy then you will not want to spend a day or two creating and designing your site.
This means that the best option is often to get a designer to create the look of your site, using an easy to use website designer, and then take the reigns and add the content yourself.


----------



## 50mm (Aug 22, 2012)

Search youtube for videos on how to start and build a web site.  This is how I got started.  I found a video that I could understand and followed all their advice and instruction.  Which is to use godaddy for buying your domain.  Hostgator for hosting your site and Word Press for your content management.  Word Press is* very user friendly*, having evolved from the  blogging world.  There are thousands of themes and plugins for WP that will allow you to utilize it for anything you need.  After buying many themes, and being disappointed in all of them, I finally found the one that works perfectly for me.  It is Weaver II Pro.  I can easily recommend it to everyone.  I tried the highly thought of Thesis theme and was not impressed at all.   The Thesis affiliation sales program is big and motivates better reviews than the theme deserves. Word Press and the Weaver II Pro theme is a good base to build your own custom site.  Anyone can PM me for WP assistance.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 22, 2012)

For hosting and site design I absolutely love portfoliositez. They're having a sale right now where the setup fee is waived on all entry level accounts. Normally it's $20 setup and then your monthly fee of $5 PORTFOLIOSITEZ
The code for the $20 setup wiaver is FREESETUPENTRY

You still have to own your own domain. I bought my sports one through GoDaddy and I've never had a problem with it. I don't use anything else besides that and ftp thru godaddy though. 
My portrait one I bought through 1and1 because they were having a great deal at the time. I have to say I am more impressed with them. I bought the site and let it sit for a while. Their customer service called me to see if I needed some help and then checked back with me on it every month to make sure I was good until I finally said I had gotten it. I could have contacted them at any time, but it was pretty cool that they checked in on me until I finally said I was OK. 

I would love to tinker around and design my own site 100%, but it takes some time to really master and learn what you are doing. There's the purchasing template thing, but that takes some HTML knowledge to really customize it. Personally? I wanted EASY, but customizable. Portfoliositez had that. 
Blu is another one that a LOT of photographers use. Wix has some great designs with total customization. I thought their prices to remove the logo were a bit high considering the entry option at Portfoliositez though.


----------



## sactown024 (Aug 24, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> For hosting and site design I absolutely love portfoliositez. They're having a sale right now where the setup fee is waived on all entry level accounts. Normally it's $20 setup and then your monthly fee of $5 PORTFOLIOSITEZ
> The code for the $20 setup wiaver is FREESETUPENTRY
> 
> You still have to own your own domain. I bought my sports one through GoDaddy and I've never had a problem with it. I don't use anything else besides that and ftp thru godaddy though.
> ...



i noticed a lot of places like wix offer premium account that come with your own domain, do these places allow you to get your domain from somewhere else like godaddy but still use thier web designing portion of the site?


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 24, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > For hosting and site design I absolutely love portfoliositez. They're having a sale right now where the setup fee is waived on all entry level accounts. Normally it's $20 setup and then your monthly fee of $5 PORTFOLIOSITEZ
> ...


Yes. I have one domain that i bought through GoDaddy and one through 1and1. 
If you look at the premium plans on WIX it will tell you which plan you have to purchase to use your own domain and it will also tell you which plan you have to purchase to get the WIX logo's to go away


----------



## Tee (Aug 24, 2012)

Another site to consider is Build a Website - Squarespace 6.  They are kind of a all-in-one place with hosting and templates.  You only have to purchase your url name.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 24, 2012)

WOW... I didn't realize how expensive WIX is to get their logo off your site! $9 a month? WOWZA! 
Glad I went with Portfoliositez. My basic is $5 a month!


----------

